# layout lighting



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

As my layout nears its original completion I am looking at lighting for some buildings and yard lighting. My layout is quite small 24 x 48" so I do not want bright lights, but soft lighting so it looks more realistic and creates distance. May I ask what recommendations other might have for small compact soft lighting for an N scale layout? Thanks

Airshot


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would recommend that ya buy a second power pack with throttle then wire your buildings with 12volt light bulbs. The level of light can be adjusted with the power pack as though you were running a train.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

What he said. Maybe consider using old miniature Christmas lights wired to a cheap power pack?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Those are great ideas, I was not aware of the dc current for accessories as the power packs are rated at ac current. Did a bit of research after your recommendations and found most accessories will work on dc current without a problem. I do have old cheapie power packs so I guess I am all set, now I just need to start picking out the accessories.

Airshot


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a layout that size that i am putting lights for my granddaughter to flip on and off.
My plan is to try different power plugs i have from various radios, house phones etc.
I have 12v 9v and 6v ones to try how bright i want them.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I have found yellow LEDs give a realistic glow to a building.

3mm and some 1.8mm work well.

They won't work off of 12v, you need a 480 ohm (or larger) resistor in series. Some of the e bay sellers include the resistor.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah yellow LEDs would work good. They need a resistor anyway. You can experiment with larger resistors or solder multiple resistors in line ( positive leg) to really reduce the brightness to what's desired.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I've also used yellow 12v "Grain of Rice" bulbs. 

They put off a nice warm glow, but can get quite warm and use a lot (relatively) of current. 

I have over 300 lights on my layout, so you can see why the draw is a concern.


----------

